# RTX 3090, A VR User's Review



## xkm1948 (Oct 6, 2020)

Welp so I lucked out and grabbed a RTX3090 on launch day.   Bought it half for my work and half for gaming. (see my system spec for what I use it for )

There are tons of reviews out there for pan cake gaming. So I am just gonna throw in my $0.02 for VR gaming.

First lets have some pictures~


Size comparison between EVGA FTW3 3090 Ultra and my trusty 2080Ti XC








I guess my old girl prefers the 2080Ti





Installation was a breeze






Yes the RGB is amazing. but I am a simple guy~





Much better now without those rainbows~






This EVGA FTW3 Ultra is freaky. Default power limit is 420Watt. Power range can be 107% which is 450Watt. This is the first time I am seeing the power reading on my UPS over 670Watt for full system ( just the tower!)


And now on to the benchmarks.


First, just your regular old Time Spy and Port Royal











Next is out actual VR benchmark, thought I'd run Valve's Index HMD measurement tool first





OOPS, looks like my computer can "PERHAPS" run a Valve Index. Damn so close!


But seriously, I wanna check whether RTX3090 can tackle the "VR Future" Preset with Super Position Benchmark with HP Reverb G2 resolution which is 2160 x 2160. You are more than welcome to run and compare. Looks like it is just borderline passing for a future VR HMD with extreme visual fidelity.







For the actual VR, I dont have those fancy VR calibration tools so you guys will have to rely on more words.

For FO4 VR Vanilla, I can put in 200% Super Sampling with all details cranked to the max and still runs extremely smooth. Previously in 2080Ti it would bump over 11ms frame time from time to time.




Half Life Alyx I did a good 300% Super Sampling just for the lols, AND IT RUNS JUST FINE. God damn!







Next we have VR paradise. 350% Super Sampling Hot damn. I can sit there all day lol








The temperature was amazing. With a max OC and 107% power slider, it never broke 75C and was whispering quiet. I tried the OC BIOS and the fan kicks on faster and noise does increase a bit. Still the performance and noise are both way better than my old pal 2080Ti XC.

Ampere looks like a solid GPU for VR. Especially if you are going to drive some newer gen VR HMD with SS maxed out.

(And don't worry, the old 2080Ti aint going anywere. I will post another major update with the 2080Ti as the main event.)


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 6, 2020)

Any driver / black screen issues yet as others reported?  I was curious if EVGA was hit bad by them or not.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2020)

And here i am running a 1070ti for VR and super happy with it XD


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 6, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Any driver / black screen issues yet as others reported?  I was curious if EVGA was hit bad by them or not.




Huh? What? No I had no black screen or stuff like that. Butter smooth experience, just like what I had for my 2080TiXC since its launch at 2018.



Mussels said:


> And here i am running a 1070ti for VR and super happy with it XD




To be fair, 3090 is overkill for my OG Vive. But I am waiting for at least a wireless solution for Valve Index or a HP G2.

So far it looks like average core clock is ~1950MHz to 1965MHz. Pretty good


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice! Yea, you need a G2 in your future! I don't know if it will get Wireless or not. Everyone so far is really impressed with the Quest 2 @ 90hz with virtual desktop. I can tell you now that even the Rift S's resolution is much better than the OG Vive. It might be worth looking at the new htc vive cosmos with lighthouse and Index controller. It has a wireless add on that works well from what I've seen. Maybe even the pimax 8k x. I'm not sure if it has wireless yet.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 6, 2020)

I don't see much VR info about the 3080/3090 floating around so massive thanks to you xkm. VS the 2080ti do you think its big step up from that card.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 6, 2020)

KainXS said:


> I don't see much VR info about the 3080/3090 floating around so massive thanks to you xkm. VS the 2080ti do you think its big step up from that card.



In terms of super sampling hell yeah. I will test out more games as I play them haha


----------



## steen (Oct 7, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Welp so I lucked out and grabbed a RTX3090 on launch day.   Bought it half for my work and half for gaming. (see my system spec for what I use it for )


Any excuse will do... 



> This EVGA FTW3 Ultra is freaky. Default power limit is 420Watt. Power range can be 107% which is 450Watt. This is the first time I am seeing the power reading on my UPS over 670Watt for full system ( just the tower!)


Have you tried undervolting? Should get some nice reduction in power consumption at insignificant perf reduction. GA102 is effectively pixel/fill rate limited anyway.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 7, 2020)

steen said:


> Any excuse will do...
> 
> 
> Have you tried undervolting? Should get some nice reduction in power consumption at insignificant perf reduction. GA102 is effectively pixel/fill rate limited anyway.


 
Havent got much time doing that. Been busy trying to get CUDA 11 to work for my work applications


----------



## steen (Oct 7, 2020)

Should get some nice gains with 24GB frame buffer over the 2080ti alone depending on workload. Looks like I won't be seeing a new "Quadro" before Xmas, unfortunately.


----------



## DuxCro (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm getting Reverb G2. But I'm still on RTX 2060 Super. Wanted to buy RTX 3080, but Nvidia made a complete mess of that launch. Hopefully I'll be able to get 3070 or maybe one of the higher end RDNA 2 cards.
My 2060 Super seems capable enough for optimum experience on G2.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 10, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> I'm getting Reverb G2. But I'm still on RTX 2060 Super. Wanted to buy RTX 3080, but Nvidia made a complete mess of that launch. Hopefully I'll be able to get 3070 or maybe one of the higher end RDNA 2 cards.




RTX3000 FE cards are mainly sold on Best Buy now. Check that site from time to time. There was a massive stock of 3080 and 3090 FE cards that went online from best buy for a good 30 minutes yesterday.

Also would not touch any AMD GPU for VR. I used a FuryX for my Vive. Worst POS GPU ever. Tons of small bugs in VR and their driver never bothered to fix those issues because to AMD VR is just a niche.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsales/comments/j8odu5


----------



## DuxCro (Oct 10, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> RTX3000 FE cards are mainly sold on Best Buy now. Check that site from time to time. There was a massive stock of 3080 and 3090 FE cards that went online from best buy for a good 30 minutes yesterday.
> 
> Also would not touch any AMD GPU for VR. I used a FuryX for my Vive. Worst POS GPU ever. Tons of small bugs in VR and their driver never bothered to fix those issues because to AMD VR is just a niche.
> 
> ...


I'm from EU, so best buy means nothing to me.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 10, 2020)

Mussels said:


> And here i am running a 1070ti for VR and super happy with it XD


He he and you should be happy...I am still using DK2 on my RX 480....


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 10, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> I'm from EU, so best buy means nothing to me.



Best of luck getting a new GPU then.

Post your G2 review when you get it.






Added new VR benchmark lolol


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 12, 2020)

great review. im still using a 1080 for VR and think fallout4vr looks amazing, i can only marvel at what it looks like with your new gpu. well done.


----------



## DuxCro (Oct 12, 2020)

Bought Asus stix RTX 2080 yesterday. Sold my RTX 2060 Super one minute later. 2060 Super gives me average 72fps with unigine 2 VR benchmark maximum preset and 2160 x 2160 per eye. 2080 gives me average 94 fps with same settings. Ready for Reverb G2.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 12, 2020)

The future is here!


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Oct 12, 2020)

Try DCS World with G2 + 3090 and post benchmarks pls...


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 12, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> great review. im still using a 1080 for VR and think fallout4vr looks amazing, i can only marvel at what it looks like with your new gpu. well done.



Visual fidelity with vanilla FO4 VR is not that great no matter what GPU you use.

With all the different mods that would be a different story.



DuxCro said:


> View attachment 171554
> Bought Asus stix RTX 2080 yesterday. Sold my RTX 2060 Super one minute later. 2060 Super gives me average 72fps with unigine 2 VR benchmark maximum preset and 2160 x 2160 per eye. 2080 gives me average 94 fps with same settings. Ready for Reverb G2.



Congrats!

Now OC that thing to the max!


----------



## yoi174 (Oct 22, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Welp so I lucked out and grabbed a RTX3090 on launch day.   Bought it half for my work and half for gaming. (see my system spec for what I use it for )
> 
> There are tons of reviews out there for pan cake gaming. So I am just gonna throw in my $0.02 for VR gaming.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the awesome review. I recently got this same card. However, I seem to be getting unexpected results in time spy, usually getting a graphics score(not overall) of 18300. I see that you got well into the 20000's, over 2000 more than the score I got. Was the time spy benchmark you did done on stock settings, or after you already applied higher power limit (107%) and an overclock?


----------



## basco (Oct 22, 2020)

maybe overlooked it but whats your 6950x speed please Mr.xkm?


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 22, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> RTX3000 FE cards are mainly sold on Best Buy now. Check that site from time to time. There was a massive stock of 3080 and 3090 FE cards that went online from best buy for a good 30 minutes yesterday.
> 
> Also would not touch any AMD GPU for VR. I used a FuryX for my Vive. Worst POS GPU ever. Tons of small bugs in VR and their driver never bothered to fix those issues because to AMD VR is just a niche.
> 
> ...


I used to run 2 580s for VR and played Games like Subnautica, Project Cars, House of the Dying Sun and Elite Dangerous no problem. 2 Vega 64s also work fine for VR so because you have had a bad experience doesn't mean everyone else has.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 22, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I used to run 2 580s for VR and played Games like Subnautica, Project Cars, House of the Dying Sun and Elite Dangerous no problem. 2 Vega 64s also work fine for VR so because you have had a bad experience doesn't mean everyone else has.



same spot to your statement: you had a good experience does not mean everyone else has.

this is off topic. wanna discuss radeon and VR feel free to start your own thread in VR section.

what hmd do you have?



basco said:


> maybe overlooked it but whats your 6950x speed please Mr.xkm?


 4ghz all core, 4.2ghz single core


----------

